# Can anyone tell me ?



## tbs3000 (Jan 9, 2007)

This mark or spot appear after tank change,i had him in a smaller tank for a week.....well its a white spot on his side since i can't post a pic!


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Looks like a heater burn.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Looks like he may have brushed up against something after freaking out


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I was thinking the same thing...either heater burn or he scraped off some scales on something in the tank. Either way...I wouldnt worry about it unless it starts to get worse.


----------



## tbs3000 (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks Guys.. Is there something i can give him to heal it?


----------



## goldlake (Dec 2, 2007)

tbs3000 said:


> Thanks Guys.. Is there something i can give him to heal it?


just keep your prams nice and water clean like you usually would. nothing to get worked up about.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

it wouldnt hurt to dose with aquarium salt and bump the temp up a fuzz


----------



## tbs3000 (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks All


----------

